# faucet ID



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying to figure out who's faucet this is. Feels like high end product. handles have no set screws they just push on and pull off. would like to get new trim but something a little less gaudy. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The closest I found is by Opella. May not be an exact match, but it looks very close. (Stem on right)


----------

